# celle dont / celui dont / ceux dont



## Blankusi

Tengo una duda en la construccion de esta frase: 
"esa es de la que mas me habia hablado" (lo siento no tengo los acentos)
c'est celle dont elle m'avait le plus parlée?


----------



## yserien

C'est celle-ci dont elle m'avait davantage parlé (traducción de urgencia, espera otras respuestas)


----------



## Blankusi

gracias por tu traduccion de urgencia! en fait me tengo que desconectar asi que... me quedo con tu frase.


----------



## Paquita

Hola amigos foreros:

Una estudiante francesa me ha pedido ayuda para traducir este párrafo:


> Voici Christophe Auguin rentré au port, vainqueur d'une longue et dramatique course autour du globe. Vainqueur surtout du défi qu'il s'était lancé à lui-même. Cette victoire-là, tous les concurrents, qui, au fil des jours, rejoignent les Sables-d'Olonne, la partageront avec lui, classés ou non, et *même ceux dont l'océan furieux a brisé la course* ou pris la vie.


 
Su intento con "cuyo" o "de los que" no nos convence. 
Le he propuesto otra formulación, la que me suena natural ...


> e incluso los que vieron su carrera interrumpida o su vida arrebatada por
> el océano violento


 
...pero me dice que no le cuadra porque obvia la dificultad de la traducción de "dont" y se lo va a reprochar su profe (francés)...

He descartado la solución "cuyo" porque no sé cómo encajarlo en la frase.
He intentado 





> e incluso los de los que el océano violento impidió la carrera


 pero no sé, me suena fatal...

¿Qué diríais? ¿Cómo os las apañaríais para conciliar la fluidez de la frase y el respeto debido a este dichoso "dont", interés gramatical indudable de la frase ?

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Paquit&:

Se me ocurren dos opciones:

...e incluso aquéllos, de los que el océano furioso interrumpió la carrera o arrebató la vida.

o bien

...e incluso aquéllos, cuya carrera interrumpió o cuya vida arrebató el océano furioso.

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou:

Une idée:

... e incluso aquéllos cuya carrera el océano enfurecido truncó, o cuya vida arrebató.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

aquéllos....

Eso sí que tiene sentido y suena bien..

Muchas gracias a los dos, ahora se lo comunico...

(me da rabia no haberlo pensado yo )


----------



## blacklight6

Son itinéraire de prédilection, *celui dont elle ne se lasse jamais*, ...

Hola me ayudarían con la traducción de la frase en negrita, no la entiendo :S
Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vayamos por partes:

celui dont: el del que 
lasser: cansar
se lasser: forma pronominal
jamais: ¡clic!

Luego, solo se trata de ordenar los términos hasta obtener una frase coherente.

Esperamos impacientes el resultado...


----------



## blacklight6

Gracias
Su itinerario preferido, del cual jamás se cansa


----------



## Víctor Pérez

blacklight6 said:


> Gracias
> Su itinerario preferido, del cual jamás se cansa


 
Gracias, blacklight. 
Te propongo mi versión y tú eliges:

- del que jamás se cansa


----------



## Alekia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Buenas,

Tengo que traducir la palabra siguiente en español: Le Mexique s’est
distingué par le premier des grands soulèvements latino-américains du XXe siècle*, celui, peut être*, dont la portée fut la plus considérable.
La verdad es que no sé como traducir *celui, peut-être*: el, que talvez?!!

México se distinguió por el primero de los grandes levantamientos latinoamericanos del siglo XX, *????* cuyo alcance fue lo más considerable.

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes Alekia:

Yo optaría por decir: .... quizá el de mayor alcance.

Pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## lucía henao

....e incluso esos (aquellos) de los que el océano furioso ha....
....e incluso esos (aquellos) de los cuales el océano furioso ha...


----------



## mayitojl

Blankusi said:


> Tengo una duda en la construccion de esta frase:
> "esa es de la que mas me habia hablado" (lo siento no tengo los acentos)
> c'est celle dont elle m'avait le plus parlée?


hola eso quiere decir esa es de la que ella mas me había hablado , un saludo


----------



## Polaris1981

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de travailler en classe les pronoms démonstratifs. Dans une des activités apparaît cette phrase mais je ne sais pas comment la traduire et le pire, je ne sais pas pourquoi le pronom est ceux dont

L'électeur est celui dont on récolte la voix au cours des élections. Ma tentantive: el elector es aquel del que se recogen el voto en el transcurso de las elecciones???

Pourrriez-vous m'aider?
Merci beaucoup
.


----------



## hual

Hola,

"El elector es aquel del que se recogen *recoge* el voto en el transcurso de las elecciones". Tu propuesta de traducción para _celui dont _es correcta. También podría ser _cuyo_: el lector es aquella persona cuyo voto se recoge ..."


----------



## Polaris1981

Merci Hual, je continue à attendre d'autres réponses concernant le niveau syntaxique et grammatical de ceux dont dans cette phrase.

Serait-il possible de dire que l'emploi de dont dans cette phrase est le remplacement d'un complément du nom? Par exemple: de la voix des électeurs?


----------



## Maudaca

Bonjour,

j'essaye de traduire une phrase que je trouve difficile: " ceux dont il raconte les actions ne sont pas présents ce soir là ".

j'ai traduit par " los cuyas acciones narra no están presentes....

mais je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? 

merci d'avance


----------



## Maudaca

J'ai oublié les virgules: "ceux, dont il raconte les actions, ne sont pas présents ce soir là" et la traduction "los, cuyas acciones narra, no están presentes..."


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Êtes-vous sûre que ces virgules figurent vraiment dans le texte de départ ? Pourriez-vous en citer quelques lignes supplémentaires et en préciser l’auteur et la source ? 

En tout cas, votre traduction ne marche pas.  Désolé. Il faudrait dire « aquellos cuyas acciones relata no están presentes ». Mais il faudrait vraiment étudier le paragraphe dans son ensemble pour savoir s’il existe d’autres formulations possibles.

Alors, s’il vous plaît, donnez-nous des éléments pour vous aider.


----------



## Maudaca

merci. Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé.  L'auteur n'est pas connu.
Je vais enlever les virgules.


----------

